# New android app for aquarium building calculations!



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

This is an application for android smartphones and tablets i created, in which you enter the desired dimensions of the aquarium you plan to build and the app instantly calculates the aquarium volume, weight (empty & full of water) and the total surface area of glass needed!
The most important feature of the app, is that it also calculates the glass thickness we need and the exact glass pieces' dimensions we have to use. (The calculations use safety factor 3.8, which is the most common setting)
I believe it is a really handy app for aquarium designing/building, but also for analysing an existing aquarium!

All calculations are available in both metric (cm, ltres, m², kg etc) and imperial (inches, gallons, ft², lbs etc) units!

















The app is completely free and you can find it here: http://slideme.org/application/aquabuilder!

Soon it will be available in Android Market/Google Play!

If you find the app usefull and you would like to be thankfull, click the ads at the small bar at the bottom of the app and please share it!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

wow, great work!  good to see how people are linking technology and our hobby together!


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

neilshieh said:


> wow, great work!  good to see how people are linking technology and our hobby together!


Thank you! Stay tuned, more is coming!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

maybe you should create an app that reminds you to dose ferts along with a calc for how much to dose.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Will this app be available for iPhone?


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it in the market now ?


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

AquaBuilder finally available at GooglePlay/Android Market!
Check it out here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ggramm.aquabuilder&hl=en


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

A few other features the developer can add are fertilize calculator (mixing, dosing etc.,), substrate calculator to identify how much substrate is needed for a specific tank size, and just about anything else they can think it would be helpful. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Imperial calculation is wrong. Take a look at "glass weight". 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

